# WARNING Muscle Milk Contains



## Ironaddict (Jun 8, 2010)

Just watched a long report done by the consumer reporting agency.  They did several clinical trials and discovered that multiple doses of muscle milk and EAS myoplex have high levels of Arsenic, and other dangerous trace metals.  Great now I have to take my tub of cookies and cream back Tuesday!!!  WTF....Arsenic   Report started June 3rd and aired again today!!!


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 23, 2010)

Is this the same IronAddict that owns a forum and supp company?


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 23, 2010)

Almost forgot! Thanks for the heads up.
I use to like the muscle milk when it came out...seems it went down hill thought the past few times I tried it.
Poor quality compared to Synthepure.


----------



## Tyrone (Jun 24, 2010)

rAJJIN said:


> Almost forgot! Thanks for the heads up.
> I use to like the muscle milk when it came out...seems it went down hill thought the past few times I tried it.
> Poor quality compared to Synthepure.



Ahhhhh Hell!!  There's nothing like some SynthePure.:afro:


----------



## Jello (Jun 27, 2010)

Ironaddict said:


> Just watched a long report done by the consumer reporting agency.  They did several clinical trials and discovered that multiple doses of muscle milk and EAS myoplex have high levels of Arsenic, and other dangerous trace metals.  Great now I have to take my tub of cookies and cream back Tuesday!!!  WTF....Arsenic   Report started June 3rd and aired again today!!!



Hey, at least you found out about it so you can stop taking it


----------



## MRDevious (Jul 1, 2010)

Muscle Milk will make you fat anyway....shitty stuff. Tastes great, but not the best protein in the world.


----------



## superbeast22 (Jul 1, 2010)

some of that shit is safe, but too much of it will kill ya


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2010)

The Consumer Reports article has been criticized. I doubt Muscle Milk or any other protein supplement will kill you or even harm you in the least.

I can't find that cite specifically, however if you check out the CBS video at _this _link the reporter notes that foods like potatoes, rice, and leafy greens also contain the "harmful" ingredients found in the protein shakes.

See *http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/06/01/earlyshow/contributors/susankoeppen/main6537686.shtml*

And then look for the video link.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 4, 2010)

rAJJIN said:


> Almost forgot! Thanks for the heads up.
> I use to like the muscle milk when it came out...seems it went down hill thought the past few times I tried it.
> Poor quality compared to Synthepure.



I use Synthepure ONLY myself. I honestly dont see how people get some
of these protein drinks down. The Muscle Milk RTD's are some of the nastiest drinks I have ever had. I bought a case for the road about a year ago,,drank two and through the rest in the trash.


----------

